# lining not thickening



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Went for scan today after taking prognoya for 2 weeks and lining is only 4.2mm and transfer won't go ahead till 7>.

I have to increase tablets to 10mg a day and go back for another scan on Friday and if its not thickened i think the cycle will be cancelled.

Anyone got advice on how to thicken the lining and do you think it will increase in the next few days.

If cycle was to cancelled when do you think i will start the cycle again?  do i have to wait till day 21 to take nasal spray?  

any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## BabyR (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi maggie01

I am going through FET at the moment too.

Have you tried any alternative therapies? I am having acupuncture and reflexology.

Try a hot water bottle on your tummy, soak you feet in really hot water for about 10 minutes each day - try to get the blood flowing to your uterus to blind up the lining.

BabyR


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been doing Acupuncture since February.  I will try the hot water bottle and soaking feet.  I have my acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully that will help.

I thought i would have this problem as did when on clomid and when i went i was doing the fresh cycle the lining was decreasing, it ended up being cancelled but due to ohss.  I have always had light af and wondered if it was to do with my lining and why have such problems getting pregnant.  

When i fell pregnant with ds i had a laporoscpy at the beginning of my cycle then ovulated then found out i was pregnant and then i had a 2nd laporoscpy and this time it was after i ovulated as i remembered i had to take a pregnancy test before it and then a week afterwards i had a horrendous period which i have never had before.

Xx


----------



## ociwoman (May 17, 2013)

A little bit of exercise can get blood flowing to the uterus as well. Also, you need to be hydtrated - drinking 2 litres of fluids per day.

We just had a DE ivf cycle and my lining was only 6.4 about 5 days (the Friday) before starting progesterone. We got to 8 mms by the Monday, but I still don't think that is was thick enough. All the research I have read says that women who have a uterine lining of at LEAST 9 mms before starting progesterone are FIVE times more likely to have their embryos implant than those women whose linings are less than 9 mms.  

If you can get it to 9 mms, that would be optimal! We transferred two high quality fresh blasts with only an 8 mm lining and the cycle failed, despite everything else going perfectly. 

If your cycle is cancelled, I believe they recommend that a one month breather be taken, and then you start the process all over gain. But that may vary clinic to clinic. 

We were told to take a one month breather after my AF arrived. Arrived 4 days after stopping all meds. So we are now two weeks in to the breather month. Will be starting to prepare for the FET cycle once this next AF arrives in about 14 days.

Hope this helps! Good luck with your lining!


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck
Fingers crossed for tomorro. I had similar issue and it really can increase in a short space of time
X


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

I am exactly the same as you but have some hopeful news for you.  I was on Progynova 3 x 2mg a day my last FET....for 4 weeks!!! I only got to 5mm, then I was upped to 4 x 2mg a day for the rest of the cycle and barely reached 7mm.  Cycle went ahead but had a chemical pregnancy.  This cycle now Ive been on 4 x 2mg of progynova a day for 2 weeks now, my lining went to 5mm and then today at lining scan I was 6mm...however they have said that I have whats known as a triple layer which is more important than the millimetres, anyway they said that I have quite a small uterus and therefore my lining is not going to ever go much thicker....this is something they have seen a lot of and they said don't worry at all and they are really happy to go to transfer with me at this lining.  Now when she was measuring I was looking at the screen and it was only 5mm on a couple of measurements.  Ive read everywhere 6mm is no good however they have said they aren't even worried about it and in their minds small uterus is relative to thin lining, so im wondering if you might have a small uterus too?  Good LUCK! xx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for your responses.  You have given me some hope that the lining can change with a few tweeks and i might go tomorrow and it might be enough.  Mross do they know you have a small uterus from an internal scan?

If it does have to be cancelled i know its not time yet to implant my wee embryo and will work harder for it next time.

when do you go for your transfer Mross?

Xx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well went for scan today and its went from 4.2 to 4.5  
I ended up in tears when legs in stirrups so classy.  They have not cancelled yet which i am surprised at.  I have to increase tablets to 12mg a day and go back on Tuesday.  I wish i had.asked why they have decided to carry on again for a few days especially when its only increased by 0.3 in 3 days.

Don't know what else i can do too help it.  Even acupuncture does not seem to be doing much and i have spent a fortune on it since February.

Xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

HI Maggie,

That's good news its gone up.  Keep taking the tablets, wheat cushion on your tummy to keep it all warm, I also read raspberry leaf tea, brazil nuts and anything that gets blood to the uterus so a walk or an orgasm   all this is fine but at the end of the day you can only go to where your body is comfortable to go.  Every time I get the scan thing done and they are measuring me I get told oh you have a small uterus, so I asked the other day, how small am I, and she just said you are just smaller than other ladies, but the right size for you (im 5"3) apparently its all relative, not anything to worry about.  But its agreed with my consultant and the nurses that I wont ever get much more than where ive got too, and I swear they really weren't concerned, they didn't say they would cancel the cycle or had any issues, just said happy to go to next stage!  I do however appreciate you are a bit less than where I was at but I do think there is loads of hope yet.  It took me about 5 weeks last cycle on Progynova to get anywhere near 6mm!!! Ask them about small uterus too!

I get transfer on Wednesday - im so nervous!!! I just started my gestone injections tonight as well, absolutely nothing near as painful as I thought so im delighted!!!

Let us know how you get on! 

Maria
xx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am glad it has went up but was hoping it went up more.  Thankfully i am not getting side effects from the progynova, i have been falling your diary and you have had a bad time with side effects.

I am 5ft 1 and just about 8stone so maybe i too have a small uterus.  The nurse did say there is other stuff they can try if this does not work as when crying i was asking will it ever thicken!!!!

I have the wheatbag on my tummy and hot water on my back.  

Not long till your transfer, good luck for Wednesday.

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Maggie, 

OMG if your only 5'1 and 8 stone (im 5"3 and 8.6 stone!) then you are totally the same as me...small uterus!  Oh I think you will be fine.  I was laughing cos im sitting in hubbys boxers just now with a wheatbag on my bum from the injection and also one on my tummy to thicken!  Remember once they get you on progesterone you will also have your lining getting in to a better place as well.  Its trying to get to the end game now isn't it? it just seems to drag.  thanks for following my diary - its so miserable half the time lol but its the only place you can be absolutely honest about how you feel!!  Keep that wheat bag on there! xx


----------



## Hopingmyluckhaschanged (Sep 25, 2009)

Large amounts of oral tablets didn't work for me, but my lining became very thick using patches. I used 2x100mg for 3 weeks before transfer, but used 4 patches from day 7-14 as my lining still want that thick, at day 15 my lining was 13mm (previous cycle with oral got nothing much), so I went back down to 2 patches for the remaining 7 days. I had my last frosty out back and it resulted in bfp so continued the patches until the 2nd tri. Xxx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi,

Went for another scan todayand it was 5.5mm and i have to up my progynova to 16mg per day and go back on Friday for another scan.  The nurse said today that its all numbers and sometimes the lining does not thicken but the lining looks good.  They are talking if all looks good on Friday they will proceed with the transfer.  Which i would love but i am hoping its a lot thicker or i would be apprehensive to continue.  Any advice?

mross how you feeling for your transfer tomorrow?
Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

That's great news you are thickening up!  SOunds like they are telling you the same as they told me, some people just cant reach that 7mm or above level, its just the way we are built.  I am a wreck today about it all and ive been googling 6mm lining like a MAD woman but then I thought, they are happy with it, if they weren't happy they would cancel, they are the experts and if we didn't have the internet we wouldn't even be asking what the linings were and would be none the wiser!    On my fresh cycle I don't even know what my lining was they never checked, the just did ER and then ET 5 days later.  Then I thought, right im going to ask if I should cancel this cycle and I just thought, what is the point in coming this far only to stop now and then have to endure another cycle.  So we are going to put these ones back in if they thaw and if it doesn't work, well this was our last chance saloon but we still can have another fresh cycle perhaps in a couple of years once I get myself back to normal.  Ive done 2 full years of laparoscopies, back to back, and then we lost our first ivf at 12 weeks and had to have a d&c and its just been constant so I need to breathe for a while.  But I say go with it.  What do you have to lose.  Even if you have a thin lining it can happen.

Im soooo scared about today!!! I woke up with a migraine and have bad queasiness about today.  Sitting by the phone waiting on embryologist calling!!!! xx


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

congratulations on being pupo, just read your diary.  are you resting?  did they say how thick your lining was today? 

I hope it has thickened by Friday.  

I can't believe i have no side effects with all these tablets. 

Xx


----------



## Ladyrootoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all,
I have had this problem in the past. It won't help for this cycle and fingers crossed you will be successful and won't need this advice *but* if you do need to cycle again ask your clinic about Viagra-I was on one tablet twice per day on my last cycle and lining was thickest it's ever been (went from 5 something on previous cycle to 9mm). Also I was advised to take the pill in between cycles to upgrade my estrogen receptors which  makes the lining more responsive to the increase in estrogen during the IVF cycle and helps it to thicken. 

Good luck! There are lots of success stories with thinner linings x


----------



## maggie01 (Oct 23, 2012)

I will have to enquire about viagra if it has not thickened.  So nervous for tomorrow but if it has not my body is telling me its not ready and hopefully have more luck next time.

Xx


----------

